# Uneven Haircut



## lolaB (Jun 11, 2009)

Okay, so I got a hair cut a few days ago, and it's totally uneven! I didn't notice when I left the stylist because it was curly, but after I washed it today, it was so obvious. Everyone keeps telling me it looks fine and not noticeable, but I completely disagree! Am I being over-dramatic or should I go back and complain?







Well, ignore the dramatic expression lol...


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 11, 2009)

TBH, it looks kind of cool, but if you don't feel comfortable you should def go back and ask for them to fix it. But in all honesty, it looks kind of cool!


----------



## Ozee (Jun 11, 2009)

even with the expression you still look adorable!

I kind of like it, but i can notice its uneven and if thats not the look you were going for i would go back and tell stylist.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 11, 2009)

It does look to be a little uneven, if you are unhappy, I would go back to ask them to fix it. Regardless of it being a bit wonky, I think it's a nice cut for you, suits you


----------



## dgint608 (Jun 11, 2009)

If you are unhappy with it I think you should go back and tell them. They will most likely fix it for free since you were unhappy with the outcome. But to be honest, I couldn't really tell. But I know how you feel, if one thing is wrong with my hair or something I notice it even if noone else does =]

I happen to like the expression!


----------



## HairEgo (Jun 11, 2009)

To be honest, I think its meant to look that way. If you are unahppy with the look however, I would go back and tell your stylist you would like it evened out. PS...Youre facial expression is cute lola!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 12, 2009)

lol! I agree with the others. It's not very noticeable, but if you're going to feel uncomfortable and unhappy with it, you should totally go back and ask them to fix it.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 12, 2009)

I think the cut really suits you - it doesn't look uneven to me.

But I agree with the other muters - go back and get the stylist to straighten it out.


----------



## lolaB (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks ladies! I don't think it was intentional because the picture I showed her was perfectly even. If I wanted I wanted a Rihanna cut, I would've asked for one



But yes, I'm going back to get it evened out so I'll feel comfortable wearing my hair down!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 12, 2009)

I just had to say that I loved your expression Lol! At least if you get it fixed you'll feel more comfortable and that's what matters most



.


----------



## ZsaZsaZsu (Jun 12, 2009)

What a cute facial expression! Btw, your hair looks silky smooth.


----------

